# What is your favorite 'glue' reverb?



## kimarnesen (Mar 11, 2018)

I'm adding various reverbs to various libraries depending on how they were recorded (dry, close, wet, etc). But to glue everything together, what's your favorites? I'm mostly looking for algorithmic for this.

I have already the Lexicon PCM Native Reverb Bundle and 2C Audio Breeze.
And some demos for testing: Artsacoustic, Eventide Stereo Room, Fabfilter Pro-R, VSR S24.


----------



## SBK (Mar 11, 2018)

Meldaproduction MTurboReverb, is magical for this! Trully unique results and amazing and unique sound!! Try it


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Mar 11, 2018)

Seventh Heaven, sometimes Altiverb.


----------



## I like music (Mar 11, 2018)

This will sound like a very stupid question, but where does the glue reverb go? And are there typically "do dos" or "don't dos" with glue reverbs? I didn't even know it was a thing and suddenly I'm finding that a lot of people do it. Any help appreciated. Sorry to hijack thread but I felt it was semi-relevant. Hopefully you don't mind OP.


----------



## LinusW (Mar 11, 2018)

Softube TSAR-1. Nice algorithmic addition to your Lexicon PCM.


----------



## rottoy (Mar 11, 2018)

ValhallaRoom, all the way.


----------



## SBK (Mar 11, 2018)

I like music said:


> This will sound like a very stupid question, but where does the glue reverb go? And are there typically "do dos" or "don't dos" with glue reverbs? I didn't even know it was a thing and suddenly I'm finding that a lot of people do it. Any help appreciated. Sorry to hijack thread but I felt it was semi-relevant. Hopefully you don't mind OP.



In realistic compositions, like an orchestra, you would want to "glue" them all in a bit in the same space. Even the percussion. Some do it some not... its not a rule


----------



## Chandler (Mar 13, 2018)

I agree with MTurboreverb. There are so many things you can do with it and it sounds good. Valhalla is also good as is Acon Verberate.


----------



## gregh (Mar 13, 2018)

sparkverb is very good for a fairly transparent reverb - one that does the job very well without being an "effect". Convolution reverbs can also be good for this - Liquidsonics reverberate using their Fusion-IR impulses is very good in a different way to sparkverb


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 14, 2018)

Usually the UAD EMT Plate 140. (individual sections to QL Spaces.) But I am considering changing it to Logic's new Chromaverb, which sounds great and adds no latency.


----------



## HiEnergy (Mar 14, 2018)

Audiority Polaris


----------



## Will Wilson (Mar 14, 2018)

Native Instruments RC48 (it's what I have)


----------



## Krzys (Mar 14, 2018)

VSR24


----------



## heisenberg (Mar 14, 2018)

This video is useful


----------



## playz123 (Mar 14, 2018)

Lexicon PCM Random Hall. Previously used used Spaces (and still do on occasion) and hope to test the Seventh Heaven Pro some day soon if/when it might go on sale.


----------



## kimarnesen (Mar 14, 2018)

playz123 said:


> Lexicon PCM Random Hall. Previously used used Spaces (and still do on occasion) and hope to test the Seventh Heaven Pro some day soon if/when it might go on sale.



Many great recommendations here. I think I will keep using Lexicon myself.


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 14, 2018)

Lexicon.
A great tip from me: Sometimes I need only some frequencies "reverbed" from the master reverb what I use for all. So, for a better understanding: Duplicate your, lets say percussion track, insert there an eq and send only the equed signal to the master reverb and the duplicated track not to your master. If you do so with other tracks too, you can get a cool result. Experiment!


----------



## JohnG (Mar 14, 2018)

SBK said:


> In realistic compositions, like an orchestra, you would want to "glue" them all in a bit in the same space. Even the percussion. Some do it some not... its not a rule



Absolutely fair to say it's not a rule as such. However, if you're composing for media, typically the engineer will add reverb to the hall, even a really great hall with a large orchestra.

So while there are no rules, I'd say it's common practice. If you're going for some very special effect, that's different.


----------



## bryla (Mar 14, 2018)

JohnG said:


> ...typically the engineer will add reverb to the hall, even a really great hall with a large orchestra.


Scoring stages are typically much drier than concert halls which are still the reference sound for orchestral music.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Mar 14, 2018)

Seventh Heaven for when I'm in a tweaking mode. QL Spaces for quick results.


----------



## Beat Kaufmann (Mar 21, 2018)

I like music said:


> This will sound like a very stupid question, but where does the glue reverb go? And are there typically "do dos" or "don't dos" with glue reverbs? I didn't even know it was a thing and suddenly I'm finding that a lot of people do it. Any help appreciated. Sorry to hijack thread but I felt it was semi-relevant. Hopefully you don't mind OP.



Hi "I like Music"
The scheme below shows a possibility of such a "Glueing-Reverb" in the main output channel. An "algo reverb" performs this "glue function". The reverb unit normally operates without early reflections which means that no further depths are generated. There is only a reverb tail added.

All instruments and their individual depths are glued with this tail to "a whole" - so to say.

Beat


----------



## Jacob Cadmus (Mar 21, 2018)

Been using VVV for a few years, but recently switched over to B2.


----------



## ghandizilla (Mar 21, 2018)

VSS3 does the job. Valhallaroom too! (Less expensive) The thing is that the final tail works better with _algorithmic_ reverbs, as I discovered last year after several weeks of trial-and-error. I'm glad to read I'm not the only one here to have made that discovery!

It could be cool to make A/B comparisons between different algorithmic reverbs. For instance, I don't have a clue about how B2 behaves compared to VSS3.


----------



## I like music (Mar 21, 2018)

Beat Kaufmann said:


> Hi "I like Music"
> The scheme below shows a possibility of such a "Glueing-Reverb" in the main output channel. An "algo reverb" performs this "glue function". The reverb unit normally operates without early reflections wich means that no further depths are generated. There is only a reverb tail added.
> 
> All instruments and their individual depths are glued with this tail to a whole so to say.
> ...



Ahhh for me personally, this has answered an age old question I never dared ask! Going to try this and see how it sounds Thanks so much


----------



## Beat Kaufmann (Mar 21, 2018)

I like music said:


> Ahhh for me personally, this has answered an age old question I never dared ask! Going to try this and see how it sounds Thanks so much




I like to hear that.
The ER units really do not sound long - 100ms-300ms ... just so that they can insert the depth information.
Example: different depths by changing the Early Reflections and the Dry signal 
_(The tail does never change, It is completely fixed in terms of time and volume.)_

Beat


----------



## I like music (Mar 21, 2018)

Beat Kaufmann said:


> I like to hear that.
> The ER units really do not sound long - 100ms-300ms ... just so that they can insert the depth information.
> Example: different depths by changing the Early Reflections and the Dry signal
> _(The tail does never change, It is completely fixed in terms of time and volume.)_
> ...


You answered my next question before I even asked it. Keep going!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Mar 26, 2018)

Breeze 2


----------



## NathanTiemeyer (Mar 26, 2018)

Valhalla Room


----------



## Josh Richman (Mar 28, 2018)

Beat Kaufmann said:


>



@Beat Kaufmann 
Where is this from? It’s great! Do you have reverb-concept A and C, D, .....?
I would like see those signal chains.


----------



## Beat Kaufmann (Mar 29, 2018)

Josh Richman said:


> @Beat Kaufmann
> Where is this from? It’s great! Do you have reverb-concept A and C, D, .....?
> I would like see those signal chains.



Hi Josh
Thank you for your interest in "Reverb Concepts".

This is a graphic I originally wanted to use in a tutorial that should describe all the different audio effects. Furthermore, the audio effects should be shown in typical applications. The tutorial never came out... But - practically all the content will be published in a much more comprehensive tutorial:
How do I mix an orchestra? It will be released next July.

Reverb concepts are many. One can achieve similar effects with one or more reverbs using the function "Send". Because you can "send" from anywhere, merge sent items and edit them again, you can quickly create different concepts.

However, over the years I have not found a better system that makes it possible to adjust the different depths so well and an unifying "Tail Reverb" brings all the instruments together so well in one room.
Another advantage of this "Reverb concept" is that samples with built-in space (such as VSL's new synchron samples) can be used as well. Just mix them through a sum channel that does not add any ERs because the samples already contain them. The sum then goes to the main output channel with the tail as normal. The tail also glues the synchrons into the mix... Nice.
Of course, e.g. such synchron-samples can not be used in smaller spaces than they were recorded. So they are not suitable for a bathroom orchestra.

Best
Beat


----------



## bc3po (Mar 30, 2018)

Valhalla Vintage and Room!


----------

